# Transporting a pistol through Mass



## Guest

Hey guys, I did try searching on this subject with no luck. I would like to know the law regarding a licensed pistol permit holder from CT traveling through Mass to VT. My destination is not a competition or gun show, but rather to "plink" in no where VT. Thanks a lot and great forum you have here.


----------



## USAF286

Looking @ this it seems MA doesn't recognize your permit, but I could be overlooking something http://www.nraila.org/recmap/usrecmap.aspx


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> Looking @ this it seems MA doesn't recognize your permit, but I could be overlooking something http://www.nraila.org/recmap/usrecmap.aspx


Yes, but there seems to be some discussion on the net about being able to transport through states that don't recognize your "home" permit if the firearms is locked, in the trunk, and unloaded. I'm trying to make sure that is the case, specifically in Mass...


----------



## USAF286

Yeah I would wait for someone else with more knowledge to chime in here, I just know I had to be 21 and obtain a valid LTC through my hometown before even purchasing a pistol. I would get a solid answer before you make the journey to VT via MA. Just my $.02


----------



## USAF286

madden said:


> Yes, but there seems to be some discussion on the net about being able to transport through states that don't recognize your "home" permit if the firearms is locked, in the trunk, and unloaded. I'm trying to make sure that is the case, specifically in Mass...


CLASS "B" LTC: Allows the holder to transport a non-large capacity handgun. Handgun must be unloaded and secured in a locked trunk or locked container.


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> CLASS "B" LTC: Allows the holder to transport a non-large capacity handgun. Handgun must be unloaded and secured in a locked trunk or locked container.


Thanks for the info, that may indeed be the only way. The large capacity law is also very limiting coming from a state with no such laws. Lets see if anyone else knows anymore...thanks again


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

That class B LTC will cost you a 100.00 a year and take about 4 months. I believe you can transport an unloaded secured firearm through the state. In a lock box in the trunk.
http://www.nraila.org/gunlaws/federal/read.aspx?id=59

FEDERAL LAW ON TRANSPORTATION
OF FIREARMS

A provision of the federal law known as the Firearms Owners` Protection Act, or FOPA, protects those who are transporting firearms for lawful purposes from local restrictions which would otherwise prohibit passage.

Under FOPA, notwithstanding any state or local law, a person is entitled to transport a firearm from any place where he or she may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he or she may lawfully possess and carry it, if the firearm is unloaded and locked out of reach. In vehicles without a trunk, the unloaded firearm must be in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console. Ammunition that is either locked out of reach in the trunk or in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console is also covered. 
Travelers should be aware that some state and local governments treat this federal provision as an "affirmative defense" that may only be raised after an arrest. The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit has also recently held that FOPA`s protections only apply while the firearm is not readily accessible to the traveler, and that a firearm is readily accessible during a hotel stay.

While this decision is only binding in New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Delaware and the U.S. Virgin Islands, all travelers in areas with restrictive laws would be well advised to have copies of any applicable firearm licenses or permits, as well as copies or printouts from the relevant jurisdictions` official publications or websites documenting pertinent provisions of law (including FOPA itself) or reciprocity information. In the event of an unexpected or extended delay, travelers should make every effort not to handle any luggage containing firearms unnecessarily and to secure it in a location where they do not have ready access to it.


----------



## EDB78

Going from CT to VT to go "Plinking"? Riiiiiight......


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

EDB78 said:


> Going from CT to VT to go "Plinking"? Riiiiiight......


Sounds like a legitimate question to me. I shoot all the time at pit's and camps in NH, Me and Vt Is there a problem with that ?
I totally understand his concern with crossing through the Peoples Republik of Ma...ONly a couple states that are worse ( NYC,NJ,Il and Ca )


----------



## USM C-2

Firearms Owners Protection Act, a federal law that allows a person who lawfully possesses a firearm in one state to transport it unloaded, in a locked case, to another state where they may lawfully possess it, without requiring permits from the states one pases through on the journey.

My memory may be imperfect, its the end of the work day and I'm in a hurry to leave. Someone else may know better.....


----------



## EDB78

Justanotherparatrooper, Seems a little extreme to go so far just to target shoot. Unless he's got a place in VT. Why not just go out in the woods or join a range. Prob much cheaper than traveling so far.. Just saying.

USMC-4, I used that law to transport from Ma to Va many times back and forth to Quantico when I was in the Corps. 

Besides, if you aren't up to no good and if you aren't asked don't volunteer. You'll be fine.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Thats just it, maybe he does have a place to plink up there( family cabin, friends place). NOwhere in his original post did he say that was the sole purpose of his trip.Seems like youre presuming a nefarious reason for him possessing a pistol.Maybe he does belong to a club in Ct or not...it just doesnt seem relevent to his question.


----------



## sgthoskins

EDB78 said:


> Going from CT to VT to go "Plinking"? Riiiiiight......


What do you think he's going to do?


----------



## sgthoskins

Keep the pistol in a locked container on your way to VT, Federal Law protects your travel.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That class B LTC will cost you a 100.00 a year and take about 4 months. I believe you can transport an unloaded secured firearm through the state. In a lock box in the trunk.
> http://www.nraila.org/gunlaws/federal/read.aspx?id=59


Thanks for the link, it looks like that is exactly what I needed, well that and two lockable cases...

Not that I need to clarify, but my wife's aunt has 80 acres in VT, partiality on a hillside (ideal for plinking). We are visiting her with the rest of the family in a few weeks. I do belong to a range in CT, however shooting only paper at 15-50' feet gets old after a while. Plus I wanted to get my wife familiar with a firearm, however she is not yet comfortable at a range with 10 males with 45's strapped to their waist, so VT is an ideal place for her to practice. Oh and I don't hunt and also plan to do some ice skating while there. I think I covered my entire secret agenda...

Thanks to the rest of you guys too!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Not a problem but you have to understand that with all the douchebags we get here and that cops deal with on a daily basis they tend to be cynical sometimes....


----------



## sgthoskins

madden said:


> Thanks for the link, it looks like that is exactly what I needed, well that and two lockable cases...
> 
> Not that I need to clarify, but my wife's aunt has 80 acres in VT, partiality on a hillside (ideal for plinking). We are visiting her with the rest of the family in a few weeks. I do belong to a range in CT, however shooting only paper at 15-50' feet gets old after a while. Plus I wanted to get my wife familiar with a firearm, however she is not yet comfortable at a range with 10 males with 45's strapped to their waist, so VT is an ideal place for her to practice. Oh and I don't hunt and also plan to do some ice skating while there. I think I covered my entire secret agenda...
> 
> Thanks to the rest of you guys too!


No need to explain some people are day ladies. Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Not a problem but you have to understand that with all the douchebags we get here and that cops deal with on a daily basis they tend to be cynical sometimes....


I totally understand...I was actually surprised this forum allowed guests to post, so with that I am sure you get lots of junk posts and threads daily. Thanks again.


----------



## sgthoskins

EDB78 said:


> Justanotherparatrooper, Seems a little extreme to go so far just to target shoot. Unless he's got a place in VT. Why not just go out in the woods or join a range. Prob much cheaper than traveling so far.. Just saying.
> 
> USMC-4, I used that law to transport from Ma to Va many times back and forth to Quantico when I was in the Corps.
> 
> Besides, if you aren't up to no good and if you aren't asked don't volunteer. You'll be fine.


You're still a douche bag.


----------



## EDB78

sgthoskins said:


> You're still a douche bag.


Yeah I know....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

feel the love


----------



## cj3441

sgthoskins said:


> Keep the pistol in a locked container on your way to VT, Federal Law protects your travel.


This. Do a search over at northeastshooters. Fantastic website with some great threads about MA gun laws and transportation issues.


----------

